# Lionel fast track problem



## Peterbogumill (Nov 29, 2015)

I just recived a layout called lionel fast track pretzel layout. Its 10 and ahalf by 5 ft. And when i snap one track together the other comes apart on the curves and the track is not getting current. To make a long story short i am becoming very discouraged. Worked on simple snap connections for 3 hrs and when i put my engine on the track it runs and shuts off in a few feet. Its not that the set up is no good cause its lionel fast track etc and the track that came with this layout was figured out right to the piece by lionel but i feel 100% frustrated and am out of things to do? Wish some of you people that know a lot about track and connections could appear and help me. Thanks for listening anyways.pete


----------



## Peterbogumill (Nov 29, 2015)

*Lionel fast track issue solved!*

I was asking for help from everyone on my lionel fast track not having power around the 10 ft circle and the one gentlemen on our train forum told me its not getting power cause of bad connections and i found he was 100% correct. Called the place i ordered them from and they said i should ship the whole works back. It is sooooo frustrating the last few days with the fast track connection being all loose in the tracks its not just one its 90% of them . I guess being brand new doesnt mean a thing. QUESTION? All the track pin connections must be tight am i correct? Then can anyone suggest some track for o gauge that WORKS like it should. I like fast track but its too frustrating😡 Do i go back to the track they had 65 years ago when i was a kid? Suggestions are helpful. Thank you PETE🤓


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

First off were in the wrong section ill try to get a mod to move this for you! I dont have a lot of fast track,so im not much help. I do see , wwhither the little I use, is that its easy to pull one section out. Maybe you can put a few sections together then secure them to the layout. This way they dont unsnap. I know there is a fix for the conductivity, but I dont remember it. Someone will know!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can a mod move this to o please!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Take a look at this video from Lionel.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey grj, its the servoguy fix for fasttrack lol. On another note, can we get a tutorial on volt meters in the sticky section? I saw some post good videos like yours for using them. People like me, dont use them often, like twice a year. So I forget how to use them. Just an idea. Maybe we can link YouTube vids or something? 

Peter, if you dont have the meter, you can try the fix anyway, it wouldn't hurt anything. Meters can be bought at harbor freight for about 10$


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I've found the fix in the video works quite well for 99% of my fastrack. I have a few pieces that no matter what I have a connection issue. For those I have created a patch cable to run under the track to the power terminals. Still no idea why these 3 pieces have an issue but direct connections to the terminals have fixed it.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Two brands of modular track and two issues:

1) Lionel Fastrack:
You have to make sure the track snaps together, and sometimes they will not, and what you just explained happens.
I have found that gluing the sections together with Woodland Scenics Foam Glue solves the issue. As it is strong, yet ONLY use a little bit, we are talking 3-4 small dots, and if you have to pull apart later, that glue is forgiving.
However, I find the powered sections of Fastrack and their connectors to be a hassle and prefer MTH's RealTrax lock on system with it's pre-made banana plug cables.

2) MTH RealTrax:
Under the best of circumstances, this track will be very hard to snap together, you have to shimmy it a little bit.
Worst off, there is a 30% chance while the track is new that the connectors will mangle, i.e. one bends down and does not touch the one that was supposed to be next to it. Moving this brass/copper(?) connector back in to place results in a 50% chance for it to break due to metal fatigue.
Moreover, each time you take apart and re-attach sections of RealTrax, the chance for the happening and/or the u shaped connectors not touch, or becoming bent into an "L Shape" or worse increase by 10% each time.
Kind of odd that this track does this, as it is supposed to be for temporary layouts.
I do however, prefer MTH's Realtrax lock on system with it's pre-made banana plug cables over Lionel's though.


VERDICT:
Either go with Gargraves track from the get go, or if insisting on modular, stick with Fastrack, despite the superiority of MTH REaltrax lockon system for power.
Fastracks powered sections are also more cost effective, as MTH RealTrax would require you to buy the lock and cables.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You have to remember that with any plastic interlocking track you need electrical connection. Locking only keeps the track together. Years ago I had slot cars and I often had to pry rails to touch after being push back from use. I cannot relate that directly to Fastrack. The electrical connection has to be there. If it frustrated me I would go to the under and solder the pieces or use a connecting wire. I would think there would be a simpler explanation for the bad connection. One of the best things I did was to secure the track to the table.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I basically do what T-Man is suggesting but I don't solder the wires. I have 2 pieces of track that no matter what I have done I can't get a good connection. So I do this:

If you flip a piece of fastrack over you will see some connection tabs. 









What I did was create my own wire. With the way fastrack is built you should never have an issue with the grounds so all you really need is to connect the center rail terminal from one piece to the center rail terminal of the next one. I take a single 18 gauge wire and attach a connector like these to each end:









Then clip to the center rail terminal on both tracks.


----------



## Peterbogumill (Nov 29, 2015)

*Bad track connection problem*

I want to thank lostsoul for the information with picture on how to run wire etc to fix the problem😁 I went to menards tonight and got what i needed . I got 16 gauge wire to connect to the underside of the track like you said.i am polish so pictures are good. Thanks your a good guy😎 Pete


----------

